# Should we do the same here?



## classic33 (27 Oct 2014)

Hundreds of Perth cyclists remember Brynt McSwain with memorial ride 

_"*THE girlfriend and family of Brynt McSwain led a massive ride through Perth today in honour of the popular triathlete.*

Katey Gibb, the current WA Open Triathlete of the Year, led 600 riders 30km around the Swan River from the University of Western Australia to Booragoon.

Her 31-year-old boyfriend was killed two weeks ago in an alleged hit-and-run in Welshpool while riding home from work at Perth Airport.

In a written tribute, Ms Gibb said her soulmate brought happiness, encouragement and inspiration to others.

“Brynt had finally found the job of his dreams, regained his love for triathlon and everything was falling into place making it the happiest time of his life,” she wrote.

“I will never forget our short time together and the future we planned together for the rest of our lives. Brynt was taken too early but died doing what he loved most; cycling."_


----------

